

How MoPix is turning movies into mobile apps - irunbackwards
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1035_3-57491222-94/how-one-start-up-is-turning-movies-into-mobile-apps/

======
Joyfield
Funny. I once made a photo sharing site called MoPix.

